# ECS tuning RPS kit



## turbo_mk5 (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey guys I need new breaks all around and do not have much to spend and on ECStuning.com they have the RPS OEM kits. I just want to know if these are good and will last me along with if there are any better deals anywhere else on the internet. And which is better BREMBO or MEYLE

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_IV--1.8T/Braking/OEM/

I was thinking about these ones:

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_IV--1.8T/Braking/OEM/ES257388/

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_IV--1.8T/Braking/OEM/ES257377/

Please let me know


----------



## MarksManB (Jul 2, 2002)

Since you want to spend less, MJM has better prices and free shipping on just about everything brake related. At ECS, only their bundles have free shipping, but at MJM, you can mix and match or just get rotors or pads for less and with free shipping.

I'm not knocking ECS, I get a majority of my stuff from them, but sometimes it's cheaper at MJM.

As far as Brembo vs Meyle, not much difference for daily drivers, both are good. Meyle are less expensive.


Brembo Rear rotor pair $64.95
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/catalog/...Rotors_in_232mm_Rear_Set_OEM&products_id=3506

Brembo Front rotor pair $99.95
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/catalog/...Rotors_in_288mm_Front_Set_OEM&products_id=942

Meyle Rear rotor pair $49.95
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/catalog/...ors_in_232mm_Rear_Set_Coated&products_id=3507

Meyle Front rotor pair $74.95
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/catalog/...rs_in_288mm_Front_Set_Coated&products_id=3595

PBR Rear Ceramic $39.95
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/catalog/...ad_Set_Rear_Ultimate_Ceramic&products_id=3914

PBR Front Ceramic (can't find, guess high at $49.95)

Considering I can't find the front ceramic pads on MJM (they might be out of stock at the moment, email them), these are guesses, but still:

Brembo - 254.80
Meyle - 214.80

Compared to ECS at 
Brembo - 294.95 (difference of +40)
Meyle - 241.57 (difference of + 26)


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

Let us know what you're looking for in particular and we'll get you taken care of. We're a Master Warehouse Distributor for Hawk, as well as being a Standard WD for Power Slot. We also offer wholesale-to-the-public pricing on Mintex, Brembo, ATE, PBR, Meyle, and more. A good portion of our business is braking. Give us a try!


----------

